# Another Yami 2 stroke 90 hp troubleshoot...motor coughing/sneezing



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

yep, dirty carbs.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Most likely a carb issue or some other fuel related problem. Such as vapor lock or air leak. Have you replaced all the filters lately?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Bad fuel pump, unless your boat set for a while, have picked up bad gas somewhere, or water in the fuel, in that case carbs.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

"Lean Sneeze" from what creek and the others said.

Checking the fuel pump is easy. There's like two bolts if I remember right.

Cleaning carbs is also easy, but you will get your hands dirty. That carb cleaning stuff will disintegrate latex rubber gloves and your skin. Gotta have nitrile or thick rubber.

If I were you I would change the main filter; clean the engine filter, check the fuel pump, drain the float bowls and check for debris, remove, clean, and replace the needles. (1-1/2 turns from bottom) first.

If no problems are found and it still sneezes then cleaning carbs is required.

I went through this last year on my 90, and was really surprised by the amount of what looked like sugar crystals in the float bowls even though I didn't find any of that stuff in the filter.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

I had a sim lair issue on a Merc60 that had sat up. I rebuilt the carbs three times. I replaced all gaskets seats needles, soaked em for days on end. Blew em out with compressed air. Reamed all circuits with wire or torch tip files. And never got it right. I swallowed my pride and did something I rarely do. Pay someone else to fix it. [smiley=1-tears1.gif] So I drug it up the road to Salty Marine. Had their top guy look at it. They charged me I think $300 for three carbs. They called me the next day and said they couldn't fix it either. It actually made feel good  But they were getting a new tool at the of the week. It was a ultrasonic cleaner. My carbs were the first thing they put in it. When I got my boat back. It ran smooth as new. And it did for many years. You may want to find a shop with a ultrasonic cleaner. It just gets it done


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yup. I broke down and bought one for my own personal use.


----------

